# Giant TCR C1...how much does it weigh?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone know what they weight of a Giant TCR C1 Composite Frame and fork is? Size is Large. Giant doesn't publish weights on their web-site and my LBS is very non-commital. Don't they know we need to know this stuff?


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

weight weenies website:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------

